# neu angelegte Festplattenpartition ohne reboot formatieren

## pom

hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. 

Ich habe auf meinem Server mit fdisk eine neue Partition angelegt, und möchte diese OHNE Server reboot formatieren.

Vorher: 

```
fdisk -l /dev/cciss/c0d0

Disk /dev/cciss/c0d0: 73.3 GB, 73372631040 bytes

255 heads, 32 sectors/track, 17562 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8160 * 512 = 4177920 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

           Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1   *           1          14       57104   83  Linux

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2              15         994     3998400   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3             995        2191     4883760   83  Linux

/dev/cciss/c0d0p4            2192        8654    26369040    5  Extended

/dev/cciss/c0d0p5            2192        3388     4883744   83  Linux

/dev/cciss/c0d0p6            3389        8175    19530944   83  Linux
```

nach dem anlegen:

```
fdisk -l /dev/cciss/c0d0

Disk /dev/cciss/c0d0: 73.3 GB, 73372631040 bytes

255 heads, 32 sectors/track, 17562 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8160 * 512 = 4177920 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

           Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/cciss/c0d0p1   *           1          14       57104   83  Linux

/dev/cciss/c0d0p2              15         994     3998400   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/cciss/c0d0p3             995        2191     4883760   83  Linux

/dev/cciss/c0d0p4            2192        8654    26369040    5  Extended

/dev/cciss/c0d0p5            2192        3388     4883744   83  Linux

/dev/cciss/c0d0p6            3389        8175    19530944   83  Linux

/dev/cciss/c0d0p7            8176        8654     1954304   83  Linux
```

ich habe schon ein Device mit

mknod -m 660 /dev/cciss/c0d0p7 b 104 7 angelegt, aber das ist irgendwie noch nicht genug. 

```
ls -la /dev/cciss/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    200 19. Feb 13:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root  13960 19. Feb 13:42 ..

brw-rw----  1 root disk 104, 0 19. Feb 13:04 c0d0

brw-rw----  1 root disk 104, 1 24. Feb 2008  c0d0p1

brw-rw----  1 root disk 104, 2 24. Feb 2008  c0d0p2

brw-rw----  1 root disk 104, 3 24. Feb 2008  c0d0p3

brw-rw----  1 root disk 104, 4 24. Feb 2008  c0d0p4

brw-rw----  1 root disk 104, 5 24. Feb 2008  c0d0p5

brw-rw----  1 root disk 104, 6 24. Feb 2008  c0d0p6

brw-rw----  1 root disk 104, 7 19. Feb 13:16 c0d0p7
```

Gibt es für Systeme die mit UDEV arbeiten noch einen 'richtigen' Weg oder eine 'recscan', 'reload' oder 'deteckt&create device?

Gruß

pom

----------

## Polynomial-C

Entweder hilft hier udev weiter 

```
udevtrigger --attr-match=dev
```

 oder du versuchst die Partitionstabelle mittels hdparm neu einlesen zu lassen 

```
hdparm -z /dev/...
```

wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das auch mit RAID-Volumes geht  :Smile: 

----------

## pom

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Entweder hilft hier udev weiter 
> 
> ```
> udevtrigger --attr-match=dev
> ```
> ...

 

```
hdparm -z /dev/cciss/c0d0

/dev/cciss/c0d0:

 re-reading partition table

 BLKRRPART failed: Device or resource busy
```

..schade

```
udevtrigger --attr-match=dev
```

hat keine Wirkung gezeigt. Habe das Device mit rm /dev/cciss/c0d0p7 gelöscht und mit mknod wieder angelegt, aber unter /dev/.udev/... ist nichts passiert. 

Noch eine Idee?

Gruß

pom

----------

## Polynomial-C

Nun, dann befürchte ich, kommst du um einen reboot nicht herum. Ich erinnere mich dunkel, daß Linux die Partitionstabelle eines device nur dann neu einlesen kann, wenn die root-Partition (/) nicht auf dem device liegt.

----------

## pom

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Nun, dann befürchte ich, kommst du um einen reboot nicht herum. Ich erinnere mich dunkel, daß Linux die Partitionstabelle eines device nur dann neu einlesen kann, wenn die root-Partition (/) nicht auf dem device liegt.

 

schade, schade, das ist warscheinlich auch der Grund, warum bei der Installation von einer LiveCD der Vorgang funktioniert. 

Gruß

pom

----------

## l3u

Ist ein Reboot denn so schlimm? Nur mal interessehalber ...

----------

## pom

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ist ein Reboot denn so schlimm? Nur mal interessehalber ...

 

Ne, nicht wirklich. Ich überlasse den Reboot eigentlich den M$-Systemen. 

Dachte nur, es geht auch ohne Reboot, schade.

pom

----------

## xraver

Ja, interessante Frage.

Wünsche mir auch so manches Mal einen Reboot zu umgehen wenn eine neue Partition angelegt wurde.

----------

## Anarcho

 *pom wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Ist ein Reboot denn so schlimm? Nur mal interessehalber ... 
> 
> Ne, nicht wirklich. Ich überlasse den Reboot eigentlich den M$-Systemen. 
> 
> Dachte nur, es geht auch ohne Reboot, schade.
> ...

 

Ich nehm sowas immer zum Anlass mal wieder einen neuen kernel zu starten.

----------

## l3u

Dieses "Rebooten ist nur was für Windows" werd ich nie verstehen ... aber jeder soll ja auf seine Façon selig werden ;-)

----------

## xraver

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Dieses "Rebooten ist nur was für Windows" werd ich nie verstehen ... aber jeder soll ja auf seine Façon selig werden 

 

Die Abneigung gegen Reboots kommt wohl auf den frühen Windowstagen wo man wegen jedem Furz rebooten musste.

IMHO muss man bei den letzten Windows Version nicht neu starten wenn man eine Partition anlegt....

----------

